# The Awkward Dog's Art Corner



## Shirohibiki

Stream Link (NSFW)
Tumblr (NSFW) // DeviantArt // FurAffinity (NSFW)

Hey guys! I figured that posting art in my shop thread that wasn't _related_ to said shop was a bit silly, so I decided to make a thread for just posting pictures I draw. I probably won't post everything, and I doubt anyone cares lmfao, but whatever!

*This thread can and will have some NSFW art in it, everything will be in a spoiler with a label so if you do not want to see it you do not have to.*



Spoiler: some new stuff, also check latest post























Spoiler: an old thing, my Wildstar character, Faelya








A medic had to help stitch her up.


I'll slowly post more as I slowly draw, I guess. I know, it's really not very exciting, heh. Thanks for looking!

*Commissions are closed until further notice.*​


----------



## Aradai

Well, then. Ill be lurking around often here. I love seeing your doodles.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sparkanine said:


> Well, then. Ill be lurking around often here. I love seeing your doodles.



pshpshpsh/// u//3//u youre too sweet stop that///

i feel bad that i only had one thing to offer but i literally have posted everything else that wasnt gorey vent art here in my other threads lmao


----------



## oyasumibunbun

sets up lawn chair and sits

yet another place to stalk ur artwork....

your latest art is adorbs btw /u/


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> pshpshpsh/// u//3//u youre too sweet stop that///
> 
> i feel bad that i only had one thing to offer but i literally have posted everything else that wasnt gorey vent art here in my other threads lmao



Psh, you're too sweet.

Don't worry too much about that. Im sure you'll accumulate many pieces over time.


----------



## staeples

lovely art, you have a very unique style! keep up the good work!


----------



## Alice

Hello. Is it me you're looking for? I can see it in your eyes. I can see it in your smile.


----------



## mob

/ / gently caresses new thread /


----------



## Shirohibiki

ahhh thank you guys ;A; 
GET OFF OF MY LAWN BUN -shakes cane at u-
yall are too sweet to me <333 
ugh gotta fix the tumblr link to direct it to my art tag


----------



## BungoTheElf

Looking forward to seeing your art! and your banner is really cute <33


----------



## Shirohibiki

lynn105 said:


> Looking forward to seeing your art! and your banner is really cute <33



bbbb thank you <3 i fool people into thinking i color, they click the spoiler, THEYRE SORELY DISAPPOINTED HUAHU HAHUHUAH


----------



## oyasumibunbun

i will NEVER GET OFF YOUR LAWN

burrows into dirt


----------



## Shirohibiki

oyasumibunbun said:


> i will NEVER GET OFF YOUR LAWN
> 
> burrows into dirt



GDI U MESSED UP THE LAWN WHAT IF I HAD A BONE  BURIED THERE


----------



## oyasumibunbun

Shirohibiki said:


> GDI U MESSED UP THE LAWN WHAT IF I HAD A BONE  BURIED THERE



obnoxiously nibbles at ur bone >:V


----------



## Alice

Shirohibiki said:


> GDI U MESSED UP THE LAWN WHAT IF I HAD A BONE  BURIED THERE



oh my, dirty, dirty mind. please, PLEASE.


----------



## Shirohibiki

both of u are arrested, go 2 jail


----------



## Alice

Shirohibiki said:


> both of u are arrested, go 2 jail



as long as ur the sexy warden.


----------



## debinoresu

//does some cool ollies and skate flips around the curb outside of your lawn


----------



## oyasumibunbun

Shirohibiki said:


> both of u are arrested, go 2 jail



only as long as ur takin me ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Aradai

*sets up old rocking chair on porch*


----------



## BungoTheElf

Shirohibiki said:


> bbbb thank you <3 i fool people into thinking i color, they click the spoiler, THEYRE SORELY DISAPPOINTED HUAHU HAHUHUAH



NO THEY ARE NEVER DISSAPPOINTED BECAUSE EVEN IF ITS COLORED OR NOT YOUR ART IS STILL FABULOUSSSSSSSSS

get off your lawn? what are you talking about im your child you adopted this is my lawn


----------



## Shirohibiki

ALL THESE GOSHDARN KIDS LITTERIN' MY LAWN
GOSH DENGIT
lmfao ilu guys <333


----------



## Joonbug

Wait wait living on your lawn was an option?


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

*sprinkles sparkles on ur lawn*


----------



## Shirohibiki

NOOOO GUYS,,,,,,,,,
;-;
weh
youre lucky im so nice D:<

also. idk if i should draw or just go to bed ugh.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

Shirohibiki said:


> NOOOO GUYS,,,,,,,,,
> ;-;
> weh
> youre lucky im so nice D:<
> 
> also. idk if i should draw or just go to bed ugh.


just draw, youre gonna get back up if you go to bed anyway haha


----------



## Amyy

aw shiro <3 i love your artt


----------



## Miaa

o00ooh! You play Wildstar? itsbea & I play in Pergo


----------



## Shirohibiki

420blazeityoloswag4jesus said:


> just draw, youre gonna get back up if you go to bed anyway haha



hh something came up, maybe in a few hours urgh, but you are right about me getting back up lmao



sorrynotsorry said:


> aw shiro <3 i love your artt



no shhh ;a; pets u....... thank omg,,,



Miaa said:


> o00ooh! You play Wildstar? itsbea & I play in Pergo



ah yeah! i play on stormtalon tho. isnt pergo PVP? @w@;;; (and im still like lvl 10 cause i got hacked/banned and have been busy orz)


----------



## melenie

aaaaaa I love your art, I can't wait -lurks-


----------



## Jollian

ANOTHER THREAD TO STALK yeahhhhh, i love watchin u stream and seeing your work <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

ahhh thank you guys ;-; ill try to draw more soon, i still have teddys commission to do...but i cant tonight. maybe later/tomorrow <3


----------



## Miaa

Shirohibiki said:


> ah yeah! i play on stormtalon tho. isnt pergo PVP? @w@;;; (and im still like lvl 10 cause i got hacked/banned and have been busy orz)



Ya! Pergo is the largest PVP server! Plus, PVP is where it's at!


----------



## Ace Marvel

Good luck! Cant wait to see your art here!


----------



## Aradai

-brings out knitting needles- I don't mind waiting a month or more for your art, hun. I can wait.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sparkanine said:


> -brings out knitting needles- I don't mind waiting a month or more for your art, hun. I can wait.



haha youll be waiting :') im sorry. i made this knowing the fact that id be really slow from here on out, maybe speeding up a bit if my depression clears up a little. who knows how itll go, only time will tell


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> haha youll be waiting :') im sorry. i made this knowing the fact that id be really slow from here on out, maybe speeding up a bit if my depression clears up a little. who knows how itll go, only time will tell



Well, I'm ok with that.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: turned into dergs











i personally think im hilarious, also bridgette makes the cutest coatl. jon is a spiral right now and i dont have liam/ian yet whoops but itS ALL IN MY HEAD


----------



## MisterEnigma

Darn Darn Darny Darn Darngons.


----------



## Shirohibiki

MisterEnigma said:


> Darn Darn Darny Darn Darngons.



u have to admit this is the cutest ****
look at her cute snakey face
LOoK SHE CANT EVEN TALK WITH THAT TONGUE im die,


----------



## MisterEnigma

Police dragons with lights on their heads.


----------



## Shirohibiki

MisterEnigma said:


> Police dragons with lights on their heads.



HOYL STHI
NEXT TIME I DRAW HIM IM GONNA ADD ****ING LIGHTS TO HIS HORNS.
OH MY GOD,
ALONG WITH HIS STUPID NECK BADGE
WAHT ? //??? ?A NERD? /??????????????????????? _BYE_


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: turned into dergs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i personally think im hilarious, also bridgette makes the cutest coatl. jon is a spiral right now and i dont have liam/ian yet whoops but itS ALL IN MY HEAD


This pic makes me feel so many things. Bridgette looks so ****ing adorable.


----------



## MisterEnigma

He takes Medevil law very seriously.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sparkanine said:


> This pic makes me feel so many things. Bridgette looks so ****ing adorable.



OH MY GOD THANK YOU DOESNT SHE??? SHE MAKES A RLY CUTE COATL AND I DIDNT KNOW IT UNTIL I FOUND HER... mY BAB.... im stupid and in love with dragons



MisterEnigma said:


> He takes Medevil law very seriously.



I HAVE A LOT OF HEADCANONS ABOUT DRAGON!COPS THO
SINCE HES A SPIRAL HES REALLY LONG AND GETS TANGLED IN **** A LOT WHEN HES NOT WATCHING WHERE HE'S GOING
IAN IS ENDLESSLY FRUSTRATED BY THIS
ALSO IAN WISHES HE WERE A RIDGEBACK BECAUSE RIDGEBACKS ARE "_SUPER MANLY_"
WOULD GIGI PREFER A RIDGEBACK?????? THEY HAVE SO MANY MUSCLES AND SPIKES
ALSO WHEN THEY ARGUE ON WHERE TO GO, THATS WHEN THEY GET TANGLED ON THINGS BECAUSE LIAM WILL TRY ONE WAY AND HOOK AROUND SOMETHING AND IAN WILL TRY ANOTHER WAY AND HOOK ANOTHER PART OF THEIR BODY AROUDN SOMETHING AND THEN SOMEONE HAS TO COME UNTANGLE THEM

*IM SO ****IN PASSIONATE ABOUT DRAGON CROSSOVERS*

- - - Post Merge - - -





P lease,


----------



## Shirohibiki

drew this to relax myself i guess


Spoiler: feat. ichigo/turbo


----------



## Alice

Certainly seems relaxed. It's cute!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Alice said:


> Certainly seems relaxed. It's cute!



thank you <333


----------



## Shirohibiki

streaming, trying to draw


----------



## Shirohibiki

ty all for coming!

Teddy345
Spuddy0219
WonderK



Spoiler: Commission for Teddy345













Spoiler: Bell Comm for Spuddy0219













Spoiler: WonderK and Punchy













Spoiler: ichigo as an arakkoa








-insert wow joke here-


enjoy


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Haha now I know where to find you<3


----------



## Aradai

No! I missed the stream! (>;-;>


----------



## WonderK

Seriously. Thank you.​


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Seriously. Thank you.​



awwww im blush//// my very own little graphic ahh ;v; <333 youre welcome sweets~


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> awwww im blush//// my very own little graphic ahh ;v; <333 youre welcome sweets~



It's to show how grateful I am.

....

Yeah. Those only take me about 2 minutes to make by the way. Not that big of a deal.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> It's to show how grateful I am.
> 
> ....
> 
> Yeah. Those only take me about 2 minutes to make by the way. Not that big of a deal.



its the thought that counts  <3


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> its the thought that counts  <3



And it's your thought that counts too.


----------



## Shirohibiki

streaming. may not last long, may be silent, may be the same song on repeat


----------



## Shirohibiki

i apologize to those who came for being snippy if i was in any way -- bad mood -- and apologize for you having to watch me experiment horribly
but thank you for coming


Spoiler: closer








dat terrible everything





Spoiler: beautiful times













Spoiler: blanket buddies










gigi got a lot of attention tonight


----------



## Alice

Shirohibiki said:


> ty all for coming!
> 
> Teddy345
> Spuddy0219
> WonderK
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Commission for Teddy345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bell Comm for Spuddy0219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WonderK and Punchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ichigo as an arakkoa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -insert wow joke here-
> 
> 
> enjoy



Oh my sweet lord. Spuddy's is... I can't handle. I'm really jealous.

SO. ADORABLE.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Alice said:


> Oh my sweet lord. Spuddy's is... I can't handle. I'm really jealous.
> 
> SO. ADORABLE.



haha thank you i guess i sort of got mildly decent at chibis


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: blood/gore tw


----------



## Jam Colour Crystal

You have a shop?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Jam Colour Crystal said:


> You have a shop?



not at the moment. too many things going on in my life to do anything unless its paid in cash, which i am open for commissions for. i apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Jam Colour Crystal

It's ok haha


----------



## Shirohibiki

wow...,,such art,,,,,very stream,,(maybe NSFW)


----------



## nekosync

Shirohibiki said:


> wow...,,such art,,,,,very stream,,(maybe NSFW)



Nice stream! 

I recognize the song that's playing but I can't remember its name...


----------



## Shirohibiki

Swiftstream
Axeler137
Debinoresu
Flameprinc3ss



Spoiler: Swiftstream, mayor













Spoiler: Axeler137, mayor, Pierce and Willow













Spoiler: Debinoresu, persona and my Elliot













Spoiler: Flameprinc3ss, OC










was nice to draw again tonight. thank you all so much for coming to the stream!!!! hopefully will finish the others tomorrow... rip me


----------



## Astro0

I MISSED THE STREAM OMG WHAT
these are soo good though you're too good at life stop


----------



## Stepheroo

Shirohibiki said:


> Swiftstream
> Axeler137
> Debinoresu
> Flameprinc3ss
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Swiftstream, mayor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Axeler137, mayor, Pierce and Willow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Debinoresu, persona and my Elliot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Flameprinc3ss, OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was nice to draw again tonight. thank you all so much for coming to the stream!!!! hopefully will finish the others tomorrow... rip me



ugh still perf


----------



## Axeler137

Shirohibiki said:


> Swiftstream
> Axeler137
> Debinoresu
> Flameprinc3ss
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Swiftstream, mayor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Axeler137, mayor, Pierce and Willow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Debinoresu, persona and my Elliot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Flameprinc3ss, OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was nice to draw again tonight. thank you all so much for coming to the stream!!!! hopefully will finish the others tomorrow... rip me



Omg yes, this is amazing. It's exactly we what I imagine how those here interact! Yusssssss


----------



## Mercedes

Shrio are you taking requests again?? ;3;


----------



## Shirohibiki

Luckypinch said:


> Shrio are you taking requests again?? ;3;



no, im sorry. i do as i please and most of these were thanks to people for doing something for me/birthday present/art trade. i wont be open for a long time, i apologize


----------



## Mercedes

Shirohibiki said:


> no, im sorry. i do as i please and most of these were thanks to people for doing something for me/birthday present/art trade. i wont be open for a long time, i apologize



Oh no it's fine! I hope when you do I gets a spot!


----------



## Stepheroo

oh heyo shiro can i draw some of your ox's to practice? i won't post them if you don't want me to too since it's not the greatest, but i wanna start being able to draw anthro's and furries, also improve on my humans.


----------



## Shirohibiki

and thank you all for the compliments and im so glad you like it axel <3333

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> oh heyo shiro can i draw some of your ox's to practice? i won't post them if you don't want me to too since it's not the greatest, but i wanna start being able to draw anthro's and furries, also improve on my humans.



id be honored u//A//u you really dont have to but please, just throw em all in my request thread ;v;!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

streaming and hopefully finishing commissions, maybe vent stuff, MAYBE requests


----------



## Shirohibiki

Teddy345
WonderK
Stepheroo


Spoiler: Teddy345, OCs on the beach













Spoiler: WonderK, mayor













Spoiler: Stepheroo, OC










thank you all for coming!


----------



## staticistic1114

Still enjoying your gallery ^^ ...if I weren't so hungry x.x


----------



## Shirohibiki

staticistic1114 said:


> Still enjoying your gallery ^^ ...if I weren't so hungry x.x



thank you very much, and welcome back from japan


----------



## staticistic1114

Shirohibiki said:


> thank you very much, and welcome back from japan



Owh don't thank me for the truth
Thank you!! I'm a bit sad I didn't get to be part of some events that I missed including the new modding and all but either way Japan was really something else, if you haven't been there you really should go *o*


----------



## Shirohibiki

staticistic1114 said:


> Owh don't thank me for the truth
> Thank you!! I'm a bit sad I didn't get to be part of some events that I missed including the new modding and all but either way Japan was really something else, if you haven't been there you really should go *o*



heh, i doubt ill ever have enough money to go. but who knows, maybe someday. uvu


----------



## Stepheroo

omg i missed a streaming poooops


----------



## Shirohibiki

ummmmm i tried my first pixel thing today for a contest and i wanna die
i used a tutorial on DA





thought about drawing some stuff today idk but wow this drained me


----------



## nekosync

Shirohibiki said:


> ummmmm i tried my first pixel thing today for a contest and i wanna die
> i used a tutorial on DA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought about drawing some stuff today idk but wow this drained me



That's nice. ^-^

edit: I meant the pixel thingy, not your draining.


----------



## Shirohibiki

nekosync said:


> That's nice. ^-^
> 
> edit: I meant the pixel thingy, not your draining.



hahah thanks I HATE IT SO MUCH but it was the best i could do idk why i even did it
pixels are so hard man


----------



## Shirohibiki

first doublepost in a while...


----------



## Stepheroo

Shirohibiki said:


> first doublepost in a while...



i'll try doodling you something on colors 3d after i upload astro's OC


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stepheroo said:


> i'll try doodling you something on colors 3d after i upload astro's OC



ahh thank you ;v; you dont have toooo


----------



## Stepheroo

Shirohibiki said:


> ahh thank you ;v; you dont have toooo



nah i like your oc and i need to practice, so of course it's nothing to be excited about cuz i'm not that great yet. but it'll be fun ahur


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stepheroo said:


> nah i like your oc and i need to practice, so of course it's nothing to be excited about cuz i'm not that great yet. but it'll be fun ahur



tysm bb <33


----------



## Stepheroo

which OC have you not had done a whole lot?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stepheroo said:


> which OC have you not had done a whole lot?



uh
good question
probably most of my furries sans my fursona.


----------



## Stepheroo

Shirohibiki said:


> uh
> good question
> probably most of my furries sans my fursona.



aight, i can attempt *cry* and/or i may try to redeem my brigette poop


----------



## Shirohibiki

streamerdoodle??? maybe not too long but yeah ,, , gonna start on a commission (NSFW)


----------



## Astro0

i'll be back i'm just running out of internet so i cant watch it too much aa


----------



## Shirohibiki

thank you all so much for coming!!! sorry it got a little nsfw there whoops

Pumpki


Spoiler: Pumpki, OC










will continue astros comm soon!


----------



## Shirohibiki

ART AUCTION HAPPENING FOR THOSE WHO WANT SUM ARTS??


----------



## Benevoir

Good luck with your auction! ( ˘ ?˘)♥


----------



## Shirohibiki

honeyprince said:


> Good luck with your auction! ( ˘ ?˘)♥



thank you so very much lovely <333


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> thank you so very much lovely <333



I be watching it, pretending I am bidding mah TBTZ Dx lawl. I only had lyk 5k TBT anyways before huehue Best of luck love


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I be watching it, pretending I am bidding mah TBTZ Dx lawl. I only had lyk 5k TBT anyways before huehue Best of luck love



heee thank you!! its okay, im not sure people really want it more than 3.8k XD but thank you <333 crossin my fingers for the pokeball!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> heee thank you!! its okay, im not sure people really want it more than 3.8k XD but thank you <333 crossin my fingers for the pokeball!



Naw, your art is worth a very high price<3 Don't doubt it Well you can still look forward to real moneyz when x-mas comes<3


----------



## JellofishXD

*Looks at TBT*
Damn........
Good Luck!!!! whoever wins is gonna get super amazing art from a super nice person!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

JellofishXD said:


> *Looks at TBT*
> Damn........
> Good Luck!!!! whoever wins is gonna get super amazing art from a super nice person!!



Yup, this<(^_^


----------



## Shirohibiki

sssstreaming, getting off my ass to work on comms


----------



## Shirohibiki

Pumpki
Astro0


Spoiler: Pumpki, OC














Spoiler: Astro0, OC










thanks to those who came! will stream again soon!


----------



## Shirohibiki

streaming, doing a comm and stuff


----------



## Shirohibiki

Yookey
Chibi.Hoshi


Spoiler: Yookey, fursona













Spoiler: Chibi.Hoshi, Mitzi













Spoiler: Comic about Stitches and Queen Elsa








a true story about my fourth town


thank you all so much who came to the stream!! your support helps me so much TwT <333333


----------



## JellofishXD

AHAhAHAHA the stitches comic lol
I watched it!


----------



## Shirohibiki

JellofishXD said:


> AHAhAHAHA the stitches comic lol
> I watched it!



thank you for coming! :'D


----------



## Shirohibiki

stream, gonna try to get some work done (MAYBE NSFW)


----------



## Stepheroo

Shirohibiki said:


> stream, gonna try to get some work done (MAYBE NSFW)



you stream when i am about to sleep omfg nikki what


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stepheroo said:


> you stream when i am about to sleep omfg nikki what



i always stream at night, im sorry


----------



## Alice

Stepheroo said:


> you stream when i am about to sleep omfg nikki what



sleep is for nerds. This will be your first and greatest life lesson.


----------



## JellofishXD

I'm really sorry I didn't come and really sad but I'm on phone ;-;
I wanted to come!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: Razeth, one of my dragons













Spoiler: Commission for Tengu on FR, OC










thank you all for coming!


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: Razeth, one of my dragons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Commission for Tengu on FR, OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you all for coming!



Love the results. Stunning work as usual. Night, Nikki!


----------



## Shirohibiki

whoa sweet nelly nikki is drawing during the day????? impossible


----------



## Aradai

ACK.
I'm literally rushing to download the app so I can watch the stream on my phone omg

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aw shoot, your stream won't show *cries 5ever*


----------



## Shirohibiki

ACsona Ref


Spoiler: ACsona














Spoiler: Picking Pumpkins, Batman OC










thank you all for coming! maybe ill draw a bit later :3c


----------



## Noodles_

Love themmmmm! <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

im a disgrace and forgot bridgettes freckles
fixt


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki said:


> ACsona Ref
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ACsona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picking Pumpkins, Batman OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you all for coming! maybe ill draw a bit later :3c








Wonderful stream as always, Nikki.


----------



## Shirohibiki

thankee thankee guys <3


----------



## Stepheroo

IT WAS FUN, YEAH.


----------



## Shirohibiki

streaming.

second art auction


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> streaming.
> 
> second art auction



*huggles Nikki and her absolutely beautiful art<3<3*


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> *huggles Nikki and her absolutely beautiful art<3<3*



/snugs
sorry for the ****ty stream guys, not gonna post what i drew here since it was just a bad venty pic


----------



## Benevoir

You can always PM me if things gets rough, OK? Otherwise have fun grinding on FR! ♥


----------



## Shirohibiki

honeyprince said:


> You can always PM me if things gets rough, OK? Otherwise have fun grinding on FR! ♥



thank you, okay ;v; yeah ill go do that now, gotta get 3 dergs to lvl 10 today... /rolls up sleeves


----------



## Shirohibiki

just reminding people that my cash comms are always open; 10$ for up to two characters in a sketch u0u sorry for the high prices! kisses for everyone


Spoiler: Lolly











- - - Post Merge - - -

help me make my dream come true i want to turn my baby into a coatl


----------



## Noodles_

Opps jk. wrong thread of yours. D:


----------



## Shirohibiki

jontron and NSFW arts

*and please remember if you have spare cash, to consider supporting me! id really appreciate it!! thank you~*


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: Five Nights at Freddy's Chica, blood










damnit i thought i promised myself i wouldnt draw this ****


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: Five Nights at Freddy's Chica, blood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damnit i thought i promised myself i wouldnt draw this ****


This Chica art is the best I've seen yet.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sparkanine said:


> This Chica art is the best I've seen yet.



omG no ive seen way better trust me, it was just a 5 minute doodle
but chica is so hot in all the fanart like rip me


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> omG no ive seen way better trust me, it was just a 5 minute doodle
> but chica is so hot in all the fanart like rip me



I've seen some cool drawings of her pop up on my dashboard a lot. There are so many unique interpretations god damn.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sparkanine said:


> I've seen some cool drawings of her pop up on my dashboard a lot. There are so many unique interpretations god damn.



AGREEE.....
and i promised myself i wouldnt even look at the fanart S M H.


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> AGREEE.....
> and i promised myself i wouldnt even look at the fanart S M H.



Me too ;A;
But....it's too awesome looking tho. I can't resist.


----------



## Bird

Chica's a girl? Jeez, the furry community made her a guy... >v>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well I saw one or two art...


----------



## Shirohibiki

Bird said:


> Chica's a girl? Jeez, the furry community made her a guy... >v>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Well I saw one or two art...



yeah, chica is generally depicted as a girl. but bonnie's gender is confusing i think, ive seen both male and female
i dont think anyone really knew until people settled on specific ones, besides for freddy anyway.


----------



## Alice

Shirohibiki said:


> yeah, chica is generally depicted as a girl. but bonnie's gender is confusing i think, ive seen both male and female
> i dont think anyone really knew until people settled on specific ones, besides for freddy anyway.



Is this really a point of discussion for the furry community? They're robots. They eat you.


----------



## Bird

Alice said:


> Is this really a point of discussion for the furry community? They're robots. They eat you.



Anyone can rule 34'd anything. ANYTHING.


----------



## Shirohibiki

trying to get comms done. nsfw


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: a wild gigi appeared











drawn in the hospital a couple weeks ago
still working on my trades n ****


----------



## Hyoshido

How come the right (artist's left) nipple seems alot higher than the other?
Assuming those curved lines are nipples that is :U

Nice nonetheless though!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Hyogo said:


> How come the right (artist's left) nipple seems alot higher than the other?
> Assuming those curved lines are nipples that is :U
> 
> Nice nonetheless though!



i could try to give you an anatomical explanation but i dont think i care enough, im 99% sure im wrong anyway
oh well lmao just how i drew it

and thank you <33


----------



## Radda

Your arts nice,good luck!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Radda said:


> Your arts nice,good luck!



thank you muchly, dear~! <33


----------



## Shirohibiki

STREAMING

- - - Post Merge - - -

*SORRY FOR THE DELAY I HAD LOST MY TABLET PEN BUT IT IS NOW FOUND*


----------



## Shirohibiki

i utterly give up. **** THIS TODAY hahahaah sobs into hands 
im so sorry guys i was just a wreck today rip


----------



## Shirohibiki

gigi n jon being disgustingly cute together
happy halloweentober
the only semi-serious thing ive drawn in ages god bless america


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: for rainycat










i swear im getting to trades/commissions i swear////// was just inspired to do this


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: for rainycat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i swear im getting to trades/commissions i swear////// was just inspired to do this



omG THATS SO CUTE


----------



## spCrossing

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: for rainycat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i swear im getting to trades/commissions i swear////// was just inspired to do this


Aww, that's adorable.

Great job, Shiro! ^ v ^


----------



## Amissapanda

Very cuuute~ I'm jelly of your ability to do smooth linework. Hahaha. I'd give anything for my tablet to let me do that.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> omG THATS SO CUTE





sp19047 said:


> Aww, that's adorable.
> 
> Great job, Shiro! ^ v ^





Amissapanda said:


> Very cuuute~ I'm jelly of your ability to do smooth linework. Hahaha. I'd give anything for my tablet to let me do that.



AGFDSJGDFGFD AAAAAA THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH THATS SO SWEET OF YOU?? ?? ? oh my god it was just a quick thing but thank you guys ;A;!!! 

and yeah haha i love having a tablet, i cant do traditional to save my hide qvq


----------



## Bird

Shirohibiki said:


> gigi n jon being disgustingly cute together
> happy halloweentober
> the only semi-serious thing ive drawn in ages god bless america



BIRDS!! :> Also, it's adorable!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Bird said:


> BIRDS!! :> Also, it's adorable!



YEAH HELLA, BIRDS (she has two!!)
heee thank you so much <33333!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: really bad doodle, gigi n bfs











me being horrible, ridiculously sappy trash
i saw the book of life and [MUFFLED YELLING]
and that song got stuck in my head and im so gross dont look at me i cant stop myself oh ym gdo
idk how to draw 5 people in one picture interacting?????? what


----------



## Shirohibiki

i ****ing love my OCs


----------



## Zane

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: really bad doodle, gigi n bfs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me being horrible, ridiculously sappy trash
> i saw the book of life and [MUFFLED YELLING]
> and that song got stuck in my head and im so gross dont look at me i cant stop myself oh ym gdo
> idk how to draw 5 people in one picture interacting?????? what



omg is that what i think it is
u did it you really did it ahahahaha that's awesome
(and yeah drawing lots of people in one picture interacting is tRICKY AF)


----------



## Shirohibiki

Zane said:


> omg is that what i think it is
> u did it you really did it ahahahaha that's awesome
> (and yeah drawing lots of people in one picture interacting is tRICKY AF)



THAT SONG MAKES MY ****ING HEART MELT INTO A GOOEY GROSS PUDDLE
I HAD TO......
<3
and yeah holy **** gigi stop acquiring boyfriends PLEASE


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: love the bae










i love you too much~
(I KNOW IM SUPPOSED TO BE DRAWING FOR OTHER PEOPLE ITS JUST SO ****ING HARD IM TRYING GUYS REALLY PLEASE DONT HATE ME)


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: Gnoixaim, OC










doodled sylee for gnoixaim
i swear im working I SWEAR IM SO SORRY YOU GUYS HAVE TO WAIT... cries a lot
why have i forgotten spoilers


----------



## gnoixaim

cute as poo. omfg <3 tytyty, now go back to commissions to make dat $$$$$$$$$$>


----------



## Amissapanda

Awwww! That's adorable. :3


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> cute as poo. omfg <3 tytyty, now go back to commissions to make dat $$$$$$$$$$>



so glad you like it dear <33
-cries and stares at unfinished commissions-



Amissapanda said:


> Awwww! That's adorable. :3



thank you so much amg//// I AM NOT WORTHY


----------



## Joonbug

The book of life reference killed me. Again. (Didtheapologytothebullalmostmakeyoucryorwasthatjustme) Cute lovely stuff as always Shiro :3


----------



## Shirohibiki

Joonbug said:


> The book of life reference killed me. Again. (Didtheapologytothebullalmostmakeyoucryorwasthatjustme) Cute lovely stuff as always Shiro :3



listen im ****in gay trash for that movie i cant stop,,,,, and yes i cried 
hnnnng thank you so much my dear ;A;!!!


----------



## Joonbug

Shirohibiki said:


> listen im ****in gay trash for that movie i cant stop,,,,, and yes i cried
> hnnnng thank you so much my dear ;A;!!!



I only saw it yesterday so I'm going to be in pieces for weeks xD I need to go through this whole thread now since I've missed most of not all of it. Missed you, hun <3 im going to rummage in the OC's and commissions now /scampers off/


----------



## Shirohibiki

Joonbug said:


> I only saw it yesterday so I'm going to be in pieces for weeks xD I need to go through this whole thread now since I've missed most of not all of it. Missed you, hun <3 im going to rummage in the OC's and commissions now /scampers off/



ya im still in pieces ****ing rip

O:!! omg bby nooo dont look at my trash omg,, god youre too sweet to me rip,,, i missed you too ;v; <33333 SMOOCHES U A LOT!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> I HAVE A LOT OF HEADCANONS ABOUT DRAGON!COPS THO
> 
> ALSO IAN WISHES HE WERE A RIDGEBACK BECAUSE RIDGEBACKS ARE "_SUPER MANLY_"
> WOULD GIGI PREFER A RIDGEBACK?????? THEY HAVE SO MANY MUSCLES AND SPIKES



My god gigi is now dating a ridgeback,,




LAUGHS TO SELF BECAUSE OSWALD IS THE SMALLEST ****ING THING OF ALL OF THEM YET HES THE BEEFIEST DRAgON ? ??? ???? INM ****GIN sHRIEKIGN
ian seethes in jealousy over the fact that the new guy is a ridgeback. bridgette does not understand his jealousy.

meanwhile jon continues to eat pies
/nikki headcanons randomly about her OTPs


----------



## Joonbug

OHGOSH I love the dragons and how you are shading the lips on the ladies~! It looks so great (not that it didn't already look great x3) 
Someday, oh queen Shiro, I will try to draw one of these lovely OC's.... After I finish the portraits I already have to do... Don't wait for it. It won't even be good. But not the point! Point being the trash is looking lovely this season


----------



## Shirohibiki

Joonbug said:


> OHGOSH I love the dragons and how you are shading the lips on the ladies~! It looks so great (not that it didn't already look great x3)
> Someday, oh queen Shiro, I will try to draw one of these lovely OC's.... After I finish the portraits I already have to do... Don't wait for it. It won't even be good. But not the point! Point being the trash is looking lovely this season



wahhhh thank you my dear!!! i actually do like how i was shading them too, im sad that what little art skills i had ran away into the abyss
qvq aaaaaaa noooo you dont have to do anything for me omg,,, AND SHUSH UR NOT TRASH IT WOULD BE AMAZING <3333 thank you so much for the thought waugh ;A;!!!! ilu


----------



## tamagotchi

one day ill be able to throw cash at you shiro


one day :')


----------



## Shirohibiki

Pantsu said:


> one day ill be able to throw cash at you shiro
> 
> 
> one day :')



baby pls
ilu.,,,, qAq u do whatever u want bbz


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: happy jonween u fools










i had a conversation with someone about how they had lots of batman character costumes in the halloween store, but no _master of fear, jonathan crane_

such a disgrace
forgive me for only being able to spit out very few things lately... i am working on what i need to do... just slowly.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I hope you'll still be taking commissions in December<3 If not iz ok


----------



## nard

Ooo, your art is so cute I may just have to get some one day!


/subscribes to thread and catches up on art


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I hope you'll still be taking commissions in December<3 If not iz ok



i would imagine so -- i REALLY just need to use november to catch up on what im behind on, though i am hopeful i will be able to do so! so i should be clear by december :3 thank you so much for your interest ;v;



Fuzzling said:


> Ooo, your art is so cute I may just have to get some one day!
> 
> 
> /subscribes to thread and catches up on art



aaaaa thank you so much dear! ;v; thats very sweet of you hurdjfgf <3333


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> i would imagine so -- i REALLY just need to use november to catch up on what im behind on, though i am hopeful i will be able to do so! so i should be clear by december :3 thank you so much for your interest ;v;
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaa thank you so much dear! ;v; thats very sweet of you hurdjfgf <3333



You're so welcome, Nikki<3 Definitely very much looking forward to some of that smexy art<(^_^


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're so welcome, Nikki<3 Definitely very much looking forward to some of that smexy art<(^_^



pshpshpsh you flatter me so ;v; <33333


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> pshpshpsh you flatter me so ;v; <33333



Ouououuuuuu not at all<3<3 you deserve the highest flattery <(^_~


----------



## Shirohibiki

IM DOING IT IM DOING IT I GOT ONE OUT OF THE PILE OF THINGS I HAVE DONE!!!!! OH MY GOD EXCITEMENT ABOUND


Spoiler: CaptainCrunch, Mayor











I CAN DO THIS I CAN GET THE STUFF I NEED TO DO DONE


----------



## Zanessa

your art is so good my heart just stopped wow that's really awesome


----------



## Shirohibiki

ZanessaGaily said:


> your art is so good my heart just stopped wow that's really awesome



WAIT WHAT IM CONFUSED ITS REALLY BAD
???? 
SWEETIE NO DONT,,, I,,,,,, weeps
th-THANK YOU////


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> WAIT WHAT IM CONFUSED ITS REALLY BAD
> ????
> SWEETIE NO DONT,,, I,,,,,, weeps
> th-THANK YOU////



NONONO STOP THAT NIKKI</3 IT'S SEXY ART<3


----------



## Ragdoll

/continues praising/ is it bad to fall in love with a style of art because yours just stole my heart


----------



## Shirohibiki

YOU GUYS SPOIL ME SO MUCH TBH................... RIP......... 




THANK YOU I DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY//////////// IM SO FLATTERED AHH GLKFHGFGFHGFHSDGFDGsaaafsdf i swear ill open up a shop again soon... or have an auction again idk

- - - Post Merge - - -

so nikki entirely forgot her layout for posting art, and its supposed to go
[LINK TO TUMBLR OR DA]
[SPOILER:ART]
what am i even doing w myself tbh
this is a note for me that im going to forget about im sure


----------



## Shirohibiki

i doodled my werewolf char n her bf


Spoiler: abigaile and benjamin










im so proud of myself for actually drawing, i hope this means i can get those things on my list done v soon qvq


----------



## TinyCentaur

your art is so cute like oh my gosh! <3 
i love the way you draw furries too!


----------



## Shirohibiki

MayorLou said:


> your art is so cute like oh my gosh! <3
> i love the way you draw furries too!



thank you so much!!! ;v; youre too kind <3333


----------



## Shirohibiki

i forgot to post these silly little things i doodled the other day as part of a conversation


Spoiler: rip bridgette


----------



## Shirohibiki

ok as a short explanation misterenigma and i consider MLPmichael, the guy from rage quit, to be turbo
so i drew this


Spoiler: uncraft me










video its from


----------



## Shirohibiki

Azukitan


Spoiler: Azukitan, Hiro n Kana










finally done................. im trash lmfao


----------



## azukitan

Shirohibiki said:


> Azukitan
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Azukitan, Hiro n Kana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally done................. im trash lmfao



CUTEST
COUPLE
EVER!!!!!!! <33333333

Amg, thank you for drawing my babies!!! This is one of the cutest drawings I've ever gotten of Hiro and Kana. It's rare to see the former in such a lovey-dovey state, hehe~ Definitely too adorable for words. Thank you for drawing such a wonderful picture of my OCs. Looking at it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside x3 *hugs tightly* ILU, SHIRO <3333333


----------



## Shirohibiki

azukitan said:


> CUTEST
> COUPLE
> EVER!!!!!!! <33333333
> 
> Amg, thank you for drawing my babies!!! This is one of the cutest drawings I've ever gotten of Hiro and Kana. It's rare to see the former in such a lovey-dovey state, hehe~ Definitely too adorable for words. Thank you for drawing such a wonderful picture of my OCs. Looking at it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside x3 *hugs tightly* ILU, SHIRO <3333333



IM RLY GLAD YOU LIKE IT BB QAQ im sorry its not better lkjasfdsdfg
BUT I AM CERTAINLY GLAD YOU LIKE IT <333 smooches~~~


----------



## azukitan

Shirohibiki said:


> IM RLY GLAD YOU LIKE IT BB QAQ im sorry its not better lkjasfdsdfg
> BUT I AM CERTAINLY GLAD YOU LIKE IT <333 smooches~~~



Noooo, I couldn't ask for more! This was definitely worth the wait. I love your couple art! >u<


----------



## Shirohibiki

azukitan said:


> Noooo, I couldn't ask for more! This was definitely worth the wait. I love your couple art! >u<



omg you flatter me/// thank you so much bb qvq <3333


----------



## Ace Marvel

I really feel awful that I kind of abandon this forums, but I been so busy I can hardly log into TBT, anyways just saying hi! FREE BUMP

BTW im so sad i missed the flight rising opening =(


----------



## Shirohibiki

Teddy345 said:


> I really feel awful that I kind of abandon this forums, but I been so busy I can hardly log into TBT, anyways just saying hi! FREE BUMP
> 
> BTW im so sad i missed the flight rising opening =(



haha its np, no worries <3 hey ted, hope youre well~!! and ty uvu
sorry about FR!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: classic ichiturbs doodle


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: rain comes pourin' down, fallin' from blue skies


----------



## azukitan

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: rain comes pourin' down, fallin' from blue skies


----------



## Wewikk

Do you do trades i was just wondering i just starting practicing with paint.net and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Wewikk said:


> Do you do trades i was just wondering i just starting practicing with paint.net and maybe we can work something out.



at this point in time, no, im sorry. ive barely been drawing these days, and can barely get commissions out, so i decided to close off trades. i thank you for being interested, however.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: GCBC pajamas










i really want these gcbc pj’s and so i drew gigi in them as per usual
ian doesnt really know what to say about it tbh


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: go tease ur boys gigi










gigi remove that batman gear immediately


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: go tease ur boys gigi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigi remove that batman gear immediately



Hhhhhh so beautiful senpaiiiiiii!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> Hhhhhh so beautiful senpaiiiiiii!!



omfg it was just a quick doodle but thank you so much dear ;v; -snugs- <333


----------



## Shirohibiki

-poses seductively- yall should commission me so i can buy this lovely sexy figurine
literal 100% bae, i must have him someday


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> -poses seductively- yall should commission me so i can buy this lovely sexy figurine
> literal 100% bae, i must have him someday



Whoo gonna commish you by this Sat. ;D FINALLY my birthday is here 8D


----------



## Pokemanz

Brb stalking this
If I ever get decent monehs I'm definitely gonna get a sexy piece of art
FOR NOW I WAIT


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Whoo gonna commish you by this Sat. ;D FINALLY my birthday is here 8D



omg im flattered tysm ;v; !!! i just hope i can churn it out in a decent amount of damn time



Pokemanz said:


> Brb stalking this
> If I ever get decent monehs I'm definitely gonna get a sexy piece of art
> FOR NOW I WAIT



ahhh thank you so much TvT this is so sweet of you!! i really appreciate it~!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> omg im flattered tysm ;v; !!! i just hope i can churn it out in a decent amount of damn time
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh thank you so much TvT this is so sweet of you!! i really appreciate it~!!!



Awww OMG Nikki, take your time really now xD even if it takes when you have less to do ;D I sent you a note on DA, really hope it went through haha I should probably send my info by tomorrow so freaking tired tonight xD


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Awww OMG Nikki, take your time really now xD even if it takes when you have less to do ;D I sent you a note on DA, really hope it went through haha I should probably send my info by tomorrow so freaking tired tonight xD



OH IM SORRY I HAVENT CHECKED DA ILL GO LOOK NOW /runs off
thank you again gdkjfgdf ;v;!!!!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> OH IM SORRY I HAVENT CHECKED DA ILL GO LOOK NOW /runs off
> thank you again gdkjfgdf ;v;!!!!!!



AAAHHHH I still need to send the info hahaha xD I shall get the info/details by tomorrow as OMG my day was hectic today xD Should be all good tomorrow<3


----------



## emmatheweirdo

i'm obvs gonna commission you as soon as i get money your art is bae you are bae ily ok ;w;


----------



## Shirohibiki

emmatheweirdo said:


> i'm obvs gonna commission you as soon as i get money your art is bae you are bae ily ok ;w;



paps ur cheeks shhhh
no ur bae
thank you so much aaaaaa//// <33333


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: merry christmas folks


----------



## Benevoir

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: merry christmas folks


Bridgette needs to stop being so cute gosh!!


And Happy Holidays to you too, Shiro!


----------



## Shirohibiki

honeyprince said:


> Bridgette needs to stop being so cute gosh!!
> 
> 
> And Happy Holidays to you too, Shiro!



its true tho, shes such a bae

thank you so much dear ;v; <33333


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: Making Fear Toxin?, NSFW, Batman OC










wanted to draw my sweet lil gigi-bird in just a labcoat, thigh highs and gloves. and so i did.


----------



## azukitan

Dayum girl, you got me droolin' *Q* Seriously though, Bridgette is looking hella sexy in your latest drawing <333


----------



## Shirohibiki

azukitan said:


> Dayum girl, you got me droolin' *Q* Seriously though, Bridgette is looking hella sexy in your latest drawing <333



hehe, im glad you think so *v* <333 thank you so much ;v;!! i do happen to like the last couple ive done, but maybe thats just cause i love my own character too much oops


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: welcome back winter once again, batman OC










i feel like i always draw the same **** lmfao rip
i forgot again how i did titles of spoilers for my art. sighs


----------



## Ace Marvel

I love your drawings so much!! I'm trying to save some money to commission you again


----------



## Shirohibiki

Teddy345 said:


> I love your drawings so much!! I'm trying to save some money to commission you again



ahhhh my bae <333 smooches u a lot
thank you so much dear ;v; i love drawing for you~!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: meanwhile jon continues to eat pies










who _doesnt_ want dumb derg doodles


----------



## sej

Aww I love your doodles! <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sej said:


> Aww I love your doodles! <3



thank you so much dearest <333


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: the master of fear in bunny footie pajamas










i regret everything in my life
this was debinoresu's fault, _not mine_


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: so many kittens










poor eddie is allergic and jon has claws in his chest. but its all worth it


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: so many kittens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor eddie is allergic and jon has claws in his chest. but its all worth it



ffff so cute omg ;3;


----------



## Shirohibiki

emmatheweirdo said:


> ffff so cute omg ;3;



heeee tyvm <333~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kittensss <333


----------



## Shirohibiki

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Kittensss <333



<333 
its a shame to have to give most of them away, but having 10 cats is a bit much


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: i wanna see you be brave










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUQsqBqxoR4
i have a lot of emotions rn


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Naww, hope you feel better Nikki<3 *hugs* I wish I was good at cheering up, but I can say I know how it feels to be overrun with emotions T_T


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Naww, hope you feel better Nikki<3 *hugs* I wish I was good at cheering up, but I can say I know how it feels to be overrun with emotions T_T



OMG NO IM FINE HAHA just emotional over my OTP like ****ing always oh my god,,,, that song really got me QAQ so i drew it out! but thank you regardless hehe <333


----------



## emmatheweirdo

ilu and your art <33 *smooooooches*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> OMG NO IM FINE HAHA just emotional over my OTP like ****ing always oh my god,,,, that song really got me QAQ so i drew it out! but thank you regardless hehe <333



Oh gosh xD Glad to hear you're alright<3 And I agree with Emma entirely, such byootiful arts dear ;D Ah, and I tend to do that with my OTP's 8'D


----------



## Shirohibiki

emmatheweirdo said:


> ilu and your art <33 *smooooooches*





Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh gosh xD Glad to hear you're alright<3 And I agree with Emma entirely, such byootiful arts dear ;D Ah, and I tend to do that with my OTP's 8'D



smooches u both
tysm ahhhh qvq you guys are always so sweet to me <333 
yeah i do it far too much. oh well :'D IT FEELS GOOD. SO W/E


----------



## Punchy-kun

I'm pretty sure that putting NSFW-art in a spoiler still counts as breaking the rules. And the rules even say you may not even post something that promotes that content. This is a kids-forum after all..

Don't get me wrong, your have a real talent for art. Your drawings are well made, but not always nice to see. As constructive criticism I'd say focus on what's good and nice, and proper. Excel in that and leave the perverted art behind. It's not only bad for kids. 

So yeah, good luck!


----------



## debinoresu

Punchy-kun said:


> I'm pretty sure that putting NSFW-art in a spoiler still counts as breaking the rules. And the rules even say you may not even post something that promotes that content. This is a kids-forum after all..
> 
> Don't get me wrong, your have a real talent for art. Your drawings are well made, but not always nice to see. As constructive criticism I'd say focus on what's good and nice, and proper. Excel in that and leave the perverted art behind. It's not only bad for kids.
> 
> So yeah, good luck!



are you for real

please do not come in here to label whats "good, nice, and proper." dont click the stuff thats nsfw if you dont want to see it, first of all. second of all, dont act all high and mighty and state nsfw things are wrong and not "proper," basically, and try to make her feel bad for what she likes drawing and others feel bad for what they request. it is fine to have different preferences when it comes to these things, but dont act like yours is any more right than the others. dont walk around preaching artistic sexual abstinence and ****. if you honestly think that her posting nsfw art is against the rules, you could notify her privately or just leave your message to that. you are in no place to tell people what they should or shouldnt draw. it isnt "bad" for anyone, actually, and telling people that it is bad and telling them to suppress it is the real thing thats bad for people. sexual things being "wrong" and "bad" are all simply concepts that have been integrated into our society, there is no fact to it at all.

it is fine if you hold views like that, but please keep those views to yourself.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Punchy-kun said:


> I'm pretty sure that putting NSFW-art in a spoiler still counts as breaking the rules. And the rules even say you may not even post something that promotes that content. This is a kids-forum after all..
> 
> Don't get me wrong, your have a real talent for art. Your drawings are well made, but not always nice to see. As constructive criticism I'd say focus on what's good and nice, and proper. Excel in that and leave the perverted art behind. It's not only bad for kids.
> 
> So yeah, good luck!



-scratches head- .... thank you? i, uh... idk, nobodys ever said anything before about it. -shrugs- if its an issue im sure someone will notify me. its only been nudity, i have not posted any of my porn.

erm, and, thank you for the compliment but... sorry, i dont share the same views. sex is an important part of my life, an important part of showing love to me, and since i draw a lot of couple art, thats how its going to go. i happen to enjoy naughty art and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. please dont try to tell me there is. youre allowed to have your opinions and im allowed to have mine. =)


----------



## Amissapanda

I want to chime in that you should draw whatever you feel like drawing and please never feel shamed out of it. I saw in another thread that a mod noted it was fine if it was labeled in the spoiler. If someone chooses to click on a spoiler labeled "NSFW" or the like, it's not your fault if they don't like or approve of what they see.

Keep doing what you're doing, hun. I'm not very good at NSFW stuff myself, so I admire that you can do it well. : )


----------



## JellofishXD

Aah really cute!


----------



## Gregriii

why don't u open a shop ;-;


----------



## Shirohibiki

smooches u all!!!! i love you guys eeeeek <333



Amissapanda said:


> I want to chime in that you should draw whatever you feel like drawing and please never feel shamed out of it. I saw in another thread that a mod noted it was fine if it was labeled in the spoiler. If someone chooses to click on a spoiler labeled "NSFW" or the like, it's not your fault if they don't like or approve of what they see.
> 
> Keep doing what you're doing, hun. I'm not very good at NSFW stuff myself, so I admire that you can do it well. : )



oh! do you know where that post is so i can check it out? O: i mightve known that and forgot or maybe i was unaware lmao. 
but bbbbbbbbb thank you youre always so sweet to me oh my gosh <3333 eeeek thank you ;vvvv;



Gregriii said:


> why don't u open a shop ;-;



i was actually thinking about reopening... i am not sure yet, though. ill have to think about it. uAu


----------



## gnoixaim

Punchy-kun said:


> I'm pretty sure that putting NSFW-art in a spoiler still counts as breaking the rules. And the rules even say you may not even post something that promotes that content. This is a kids-forum after all..
> 
> Don't get me wrong, your have a real talent for art. Your drawings are well made, but not always nice to see. As constructive criticism I'd say focus on what's good and nice, and proper. Excel in that and leave the perverted art behind. It's not only bad for kids.
> 
> So yeah, good luck!



Where has she recently put any nsfw art in a spoiler? LOL, all I see in OP are external links that say it /might be/ NSFW.



Spoiler: shiro, keep on drawing dat nsfw !!!









i really wanted to post this gif ok


----------



## JellofishXD

Shirohibiki said:


> smooches u all!!!! i love you guys eeeeek <333
> 
> 
> 
> oh! do you know where that post is so i can check it out? O: i mightve known that and forgot or maybe i was unaware lmao.
> but bbbbbbbbb thank you youre always so sweet to me oh my gosh <3333 eeeek thank you ;vvvv;
> 
> 
> 
> i was actually thinking about reopening... i am not sure yet, though. ill have to think about it. uAu



Your thinking about reopening??!! Dooooo it!


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> Where has she recently put any nsfw art in a spoiler? LOL, all I see in OP are external links that say it /might be/ NSFW.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shiro, keep on drawing dat nsfw !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really wanted to post this gif ok



im lauhging omfg that gif is gr10
actually there was a pic recently with bridgette, but yeah :V



JellofishXD said:


> Your thinking about reopening??!! Dooooo it!



we shall see~ uvu


----------



## Punchy-kun

Shirohibiki said:


> -scratches head- .... thank you? i, uh... idk, nobodys ever said anything before about it. -shrugs- if its an issue im sure someone will notify me. its only been nudity, i have not posted any of my porn.
> 
> erm, and, thank you for the compliment but... sorry, i dont share the same views. sex is an important part of my life, an important part of showing love to me, and since i draw a lot of couple art, thats how its going to go. i happen to enjoy naughty art and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. please dont try to tell me there is. youre allowed to have your opinions and im allowed to have mine. =)



Well, I know that in nowadays society almost anything is tolerated, because many people don't like to believe in right and wrong. 

And this hasn't anything to do with making love, but just with lust. Lust and love are two complete different things. One kills the other.
Yes, that's my opinion, and you're allowed to have yours. I'm not "forcing" you anything, I'm just informing you.


----------



## debinoresu

Punchy-kun said:


> Well, I know that in nowadays society almost anything is tolerated, because many people don't like to believe in right and wrong.
> 
> And this hasn't anything to do with making love, but just with lust. Lust and love are two complete different things. One kills the other.
> Yes, that's my opinion, and you're allowed to have yours. I'm not "forcing" you anything, I'm just informing you.



lust is natural in some, and some just apply their lust to their love. whether you have lust or not is a natural thing. even if youre not "forcing," youre still informing us of YOUR opinion and you are DEFINITELY speaking in a biased manner. there was no need to mention your opinion at all other than to make her feel bad about her own stance on this. it was entirely unecessary. id recommend, for the future, you keep that to yourself and let others go about things as they want to without having your opinion shoved down their throats, and we wont shove ours down your throat.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Punchy-kun said:


> Well, I know that in nowadays society almost anything is tolerated, because many people don't like to believe in right and wrong.
> 
> And this hasn't anything to do with making love, but just with lust. Lust and love are two complete different things. One kills the other.
> Yes, that's my opinion, and you're allowed to have yours. I'm not "forcing" you anything, I'm just informing you.



frankly, i use lust and love synonymously. in fact, i just looked at the dictionary, and they have the same usage (at least, one of the definitions of love). so... not sure how one kills the other but ok! if you feel that way thats fine.
you 'informed' me by telling me to 'leave it behind'. it was... a very strong suggestion. ^^; so. either way, i do thank you for the compliments uvu


----------



## Punchy-kun

debinoresu said:


> lust is natural in some, and some just apply their lust to their love. whether you have lust or not is a natural thing. even if youre not "forcing," youre still informing us of YOUR opinion and you are DEFINITELY speaking in a biased manner. there was no need to mention your opinion at all other than to make her feel bad about her own stance on this. it was entirely unecessary. id recommend, for the future, you keep that to yourself and let others go about things as they want to without having your opinion shoved down their throats, and we wont shove ours down your throat.



If I think something is wrong I will speak out.



Shirohibiki said:


> frankly, i use lust and love synonymously. in fact, i just looked at the dictionary, and they have the same usage (at least, one of the definitions of love). so... not sure how one kills the other but ok! if you feel that way thats fine.
> you 'informed' me by telling me to 'leave it behind'. it was... a very strong suggestion. ^^; so. either way, i do thank you for the compliments uvu


Well, I do have a strong opinion about it. I honestly believe it to be completely wrong. That's why I posted. I know out of experience the difference between lust and love, hence I know what I'm talking about. Sadly I notice many people mix them up.

And well, if you believe something to be wrong, it's only because you care that you'll tell someone about that.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Punchy-kun said:


> If I think something is wrong I will speak out.
> 
> 
> Well, I do have a strong opinion about it. I honestly believe it to be completely wrong. That's why I posted. I know out of experience the difference between lust and love, hence I know what I'm talking about. Sadly I notice many people mix them up.
> 
> And well, if you believe something to be wrong, it's only because you care that you'll tell someone about that.



this is true! i hope i have not upset you in any way, i respect your opinion, and i thank you for trying to look out for me! i am going to keep doing what i do, but you dont have to look uvu i apologize if ive offended you in any way.


----------



## debinoresu

Punchy-kun said:


> If I think something is wrong I will speak out.



cool well thats not how life really works.

by "speaking out" youve just made several people mad and clogged the thread. id recommend you not go through life with that mindset, because all thats going to happen is youll make a lot of people mad and waste a lot of your own and other peoples time. 

ALSO, the definitions of lust and love and peoples perspective on them are all different and unique to that person. lust is not definitively wrong. it is not truly wrong in our hearts. there is nothing in nature that makes it wrong. its fine if you dont have any interest in lust or identifying with the term, but im just saying it is not and cannot be completely wrong. for some reason, we seem to think separating ourselves from behaviors that are close to natural instincts seems to be the way to achieve a pure heart, but there isnt really any real purity or innocence or wrongness.

after this response, please dont say anything else, lets just move on from this whole thing, ok? if you respond again i will report you. this whole thing was unnecessary, and quite frankly, an unwarranted attack on our opinions. lets end it here.


----------



## deerui

would you possibly do tbt commissions?
I really want someone to draw my dog ; v ;;

she only has three legs ;;


Spoiler: pixie







​


----------



## Shirohibiki

yuchuei said:


> would you possibly do tbt commissions?
> I really want someone to draw my dog ; v ;;
> 
> she only has three legs ;;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pixie
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 81511
> 
> 
> ​



if i am actually honest with you i was thinking about doodling her anyway  ill see what i do ok? im better at longhaired animals but... i hope i can do her justice if i do do it. ill put it in your thread if i do <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

i cant change the title of my thread anymore. =A= might make a new one...

streaming for once in my life if anyones interested


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Totes watching two streams including yours ;D


----------



## Shirohibiki

that was exhausting i did so much work

Yuchuei
Emmatheweirdo
Honeyprince



Spoiler: Yuchuei, Pixie













Spoiler: Emmatheweirdo, Quinn













Spoiler: Honeyprince, OC













Spoiler: jon whining about going to work, sorta NSFW?













Spoiler: lots of batman doodles













Spoiler: michelle no













Spoiler: jon and jervis have an awkward chat













Spoiler: nolanverse joker/jonathan










rip my hand tbh
thank you so much to everyone who came!!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Ahhhhhh they're all so lovely *_* Enjoyed trying to balance the two streams I watched xD Love watching your sketching process : D


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahhhhhh they're all so lovely *_* Enjoyed trying to balance the two streams I watched xD Love watching your sketching process : D



thank you so much for being there for me bae ;v; <3333333 ur da bes
and thank you for the compliments ahh~~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> thank you so much for being there for me bae ;v; <3333333 ur da bes
> and thank you for the compliments ahh~~



Always love your stuff, lovely<3<(^_^)>And it's always my pleasure : ) Also you deserve to be showered in praise ;D


----------



## mob

it was too late for me to attend haha lol


----------



## Benevoir

Added it to my Favourites on dA as soon as I saw it!

You've done tons of work in the stream today so make sure you rest. ^^


----------



## azukitan

Shirohibiki said:


> that was exhausting i did so much work
> 
> Yuchuei
> Emmatheweirdo
> Honeyprince
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yuchuei, Pixie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Emmatheweirdo, Quinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Honeyprince, OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: jon whining about going to work, sorta NSFW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lots of batman doodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: michelle no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: jon and jervis have an awkward chat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: nolanverse joker/jonathan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rip my hand tbh
> thank you so much to everyone who came!!!!



Nooooo!! I can't believe I missed your stream ;______;
Ah man, the drawings you did are amazingggg. I love your clean sketches *w*b


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Shirohibiki said:


> that was exhausting i did so much work
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Emmatheweirdo, Quinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rip my hand tbh
> thank you so much to everyone who came!!!!



ahhhhhhh baaaaaaaabeeee omg you're my favorite okok ;3; i missed your stream dang it, but i love this so much holy wow wahh ilusm ughhh <3333 don't over work yourself bby :c but thank you so much for doing this for me <3 you're the bestest *attacks with hugs*


----------



## Shirohibiki

bot said:


> it was too late for me to attend haha lol



im sorry q-q i always tend to draw late rip,,,,



honeyprince said:


> Added it to my Favourites on dA as soon as I saw it!
> 
> You've done tons of work in the stream today so make sure you rest. ^^



heeee im glad you like it ;v; and thank you my bb <333



azukitan said:


> Nooooo!! I can't believe I missed your stream ;______;
> Ah man, the drawings you did are amazingggg. I love your clean sketches *w*b



IM SORRYYYY I KNOW IT WAS LATE /lays on floor
but gdfgdfg THANK YOU aaaaaaa/////// youre so sweet to me <33333



emmatheweirdo said:


> ahhhhhhh baaaaaaaabeeee omg you're my favorite okok ;3; i missed your stream dang it, but i love this so much holy wow wahh ilusm ughhh <3333 don't over work yourself bby :c but thank you so much for doing this for me <3 you're the bestest *attacks with hugs*



actually, i didnt overwork myself! i was p pumped and i just kept drawing and drawing lmfao
BUT IM SO GLAD YOU LIKE IT <333333333 -snuggles- anytime hon ;v; <3!!!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Why did I have to enter the stream so late and go so early ;w;


----------



## Shirohibiki

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Why did I have to enter the stream so late and go so early ;w;



-pets- im sorry omg


----------



## Shirohibiki

*WHOAAAA OH STREAMIN ON A PRAYER*

im going to try to get a lot of stuff done tonight but im not sure i trust myself to get any of it done
also i suggest you mute it if you dont want to hear the same songs over and over

INTERNET IS HICCUPING A LOT SORRY


----------



## Shirohibiki

SO MUCH ART

Nebudelic
Emmatheweirdo
Virals
MayorManda



Spoiler: Nebudelic, monstersona













Spoiler: Emmatheweirdo, persona













Spoiler: Virals, OC













Spoiler: MayorManda, OC













Spoiler: you got the right to remain right here with me, NSFW













Spoiler: ALL HAIL THE GOD OF FEAR













Spoiler: batman underwear, NSFW?


----------



## Mercedes

Shrio do you have any idea how I can get my mom to buy your art? -/- 
I keep asking and she's like, no.
Helps PLS.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Luckypinch said:


> Shrio do you have any idea how I can get my mom to buy your art? -/-
> I keep asking and she's like, no.
> Helps PLS.



omg sweetheart i dont know if im worth that hahah but thats so sweet of you QvQ im honored TvT


----------



## Shirohibiki

another bunch of 9 million pics oh joy


Spoiler:  fox!eddie













Spoiler: farewell to thee, placeholder, your ship has sailed to sea













Spoiler: LOTS OF PONIES





























Spoiler: riddle me this













Spoiler: riddle me this, NSFW!


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Shirohibiki said:


> another bunch of 9 million pics oh joy
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  fox!eddie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: farewell to thee, placeholder, your ship has sailed to sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LOTS OF PONIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: riddle me this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: riddle me this, NSFW!



Perf bby~ *smoooooches* 
had a lovely time, as always, on your stream <3 ilusm ty for having me c:


----------



## Shirohibiki

emmatheweirdo said:


> Perf bby~ *smoooooches*
> had a lovely time, as always, on your stream <3 ilusm ty for having me c:



:'D im so glad!!! thank YOU, as always, for coming!!! youre so great <33333333 smooches 9ever


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: liam n gigi doodles, sorta NSFW?













Spoiler: dog!gigi n fox!eddie


----------



## Shirohibiki

TEENAGER JON IS SO ****ING CUTE OH MY _GOD_
IM GOING TO DIE WHAT A CUTE LITTLE THING HE IS WITH HIS FLUFFY HAIR WEHS


Spoiler: kiddie jon n gigi








jon is a big cute nerd and thought taking caterpillars from the science lab to give to her was a good idea





Spoiler: kiddie eddie n gigi








eddie is about as smooth with the ladies as jon is. he put confetti and a banner (with a riddle on it) and heart candies in bridgettes locker
needless to say, she was surprised


----------



## emmatheweirdo

GUESS WHO IS GONNA COMMISSION YOU!?!?!?!?!?!
hint: it's me c:


----------



## Shirohibiki

emmatheweirdo said:


> GUESS WHO IS GONNA COMMISSION YOU!?!?!?!?!?!
> hint: it's me c:



O:!!! zomg tysm bb thats so sweet of you qvq <3333 send me a PM~!


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Shirohibiki said:


> O:!!! zomg tysm bb thats so sweet of you qvq <3333 send me a PM~!



i finally got my money cx i sent you a note on DA though :3


----------



## Shirohibiki

THE PUMPKIN BOXERS RETURN
im so glad
moar RP quotes



Spoiler: jon and his bird daughter


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: no


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: pretty little bird, NSFW


----------



## Shirohibiki

well, since i lost the rest of the art due to my computer freezing and crashing, i only have sej's pic
guess whos never using joinme again lol

Sej


Spoiler: For Sej


----------



## Wewikk

I might have a request for you heres the refs for my Star Wars Character FoFi you ca pm me on deviant art about her.



Spoiler: Refs



View attachment 79689View attachment 79690View attachment 79691



I don't know what payment type you accept I don't use Paypal but i'm willing to get something at the same price value that you want for a piece of art.

Lets say you want 10$ i get you something at the 10$ value you want but i dot think that's how it works.

Thanks and i hope to work with you soon.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Wewikk said:


> I might have a request for you heres the refs for my Star Wars Character FoFi you ca pm me on deviant art about her.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Refs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79689View attachment 79690View attachment 79691
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what payment type you accept I don't use Paypal but i'm willing to get something at the same price value that you want for a piece of art.
> 
> Lets say you want 10$ i get you something at the 10$ value you want but i dot think that's how it works.
> 
> Thanks and i hope to work with you soon.



ah... im sorry. unfortunately, i need to use the money for other things, not really 'things of equal value'. so i apologize, i cannot accept your request unless you can actually pay me. thank you for being interested though! and im sorry.


----------



## Wewikk

Cool if i can find a way to pay you i'm game.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Wewikk said:


> Cool if i can find a way to pay you i'm game.



thank you so very much my dear! <3 i look forward to it should you come up with something <:


----------



## Shirohibiki

didnt draw much today



Spoiler: more gigi n jon dergs idk













Spoiler: happy valentines day, NSFW?


----------



## Wewikk

I think i can pay you now i got a few forms of payment ready.

I can forward you money from my google wallet since i have enough money to cover the caust.

I haven't tested the transfer yet you would be the first person to do a money transfer with.

Thanks


----------



## Shirohibiki

Wewikk said:


> I think i can pay you now i got a few forms of payment ready.
> 
> I can forward you money from my google wallet since i have enough money to cover the caust.
> 
> I haven't tested the transfer yet you would be the first person to do a money transfer with.
> 
> Thanks



euh... ive never even heard of google wallet tbh, and i really dont want to have money laying around everywhere. im really sorry, but honestly, i think its either paypal or no go. s: i dont really feel comfortable with another method like that, even if its safe or whatever. i prefer to have it all in one place. i apologize again. i really do want to do business with you, but im not sure i feel comfortable branching out like this.


----------



## Wewikk

Im working on getting my paypal set up so i can load money on it then we can work together.

Thanks


----------



## Shirohibiki

Wewikk said:


> Im working on getting my paypal set up so i can load money on it then we can work together.
> 
> Thanks



ah, thank you! uvu once its set up please PM me with what youd like~


----------



## Shirohibiki

_BABY U LIGHT UP MY WORLD LIKE NOBODY ELSE THE WAY THAT U FLIP UR HAIR GETS ME OVERWHELMED BUT WHEN U SMILE AT THE GROUND IT AINT HARD TO TELL U DONT KNOW OH OH, U DONT KNOW UR BEAUTIFUL_
ZanessaGaily and ChibiHoshi


Spoiler: Zanessa and Chibi














Spoiler: EVERYONES BIRDS













Spoiler: moar teenage AU stuffs













Spoiler: thats what makes you beautiful


----------



## Peisinoe

Hey Shiro I know it says sketch only but would you be able to do lined and colored as well? I'm trying to get quotes on commissioned pieces 

2 people as pirates with maybe a simple background. It's a gift. 

If you could let me know how much that would be as IRL commison.


----------



## Shirohibiki

S a t a n i said:


> Hey Shiro I know it says sketch only but would you be able to do lined and colored as well? I'm trying to get quotes on commissioned pieces
> 
> 2 people as pirates with maybe a simple background. It's a gift.
> 
> If you could let me know how much that would be as IRL commison.



im sorry, but no ): id probably charge like 50$+ or something lol i cannot do color/bgs. its too stressful for me and nobody wants to pay that much for my crap so unfortunately i think youre going to have to look elsewhere u_u im sorry. i wish i could color.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: i love you













Spoiler: tied up, NSFW!!













Spoiler: i love you always forever










ughhhh theyre too cute. god,,,


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: mr spooks













Spoiler: gigi in a cute outfit










i watch too much jontron
reference used heavily for bridgettes pose


----------



## Shirohibiki

N i c o and deerui


Spoiler: N i c o













Spoiler: deerui













Spoiler: mr spoops -- tim sale version













Spoiler: selfies!










sorry this took so long to post rip


----------



## Naiad

I LOVE YOU SHIRO SHES SO CUTE AHH

//smooches

; v;/


----------



## Shirohibiki

N i c o said:


> I LOVE YOU SHIRO SHES SO CUTE AHH
> 
> //smooches
> 
> ; v;/



SMOOCHES U TOO <33333
ILU2 BB im glad you like it ahhhh////


----------



## Shirohibiki

Wailord
Deerui



Spoiler: Wailord













Spoiler: Deerui













Spoiler: FNAF













Spoiler: Gigi-bird













Spoiler: Bridgette ****ing Beaumont













Spoiler: Olive You


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: Bridgette ****ing Beaumont



LOL, I was like "Do I open this??? or...is it NSFW??? [but she'd put nsfw if it was nsfw]" /chances it at work and opens it

Great stuff Shiro <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, I was like "Do I open this??? or...is it NSFW??? [but she'd put nsfw if it was nsfw]" /chances it at work and opens it
> 
> Great stuff Shiro <3



oh no yeah if it was NSFW i wouldve put NSFW next to it, it was just from a prompt rofl. its clean 

thank you so much as always dear youre a doll ;v; <3333333


----------



## Finnian

SIGH u would open when i have no money because i just bought like $300 of **** for my vinyl cutter.
*SIGH*


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> SIGH u would open when i have no money because i just bought like $300 of **** for my vinyl cutter.
> *SIGH*



but ive been open for cash comms for... like a year lmao, im not closing anytime soon


----------



## Finnian

Shirohibiki said:


> but ive been open for cash comms for... like a year lmao, im not closing anytime soon



oh maybe i have never noticed because im an imbecile


----------



## Shirohibiki

Finnian said:


> oh maybe i have never noticed because im an imbecile



LMFAO ilu
(psst u wouldnt have to pay anyway, could just dock the payment from the comm im getting from you  )


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: everyone as animals










oh its so disgustingly cute bridgette is a mouse because please dont question my reasonings just its best not to
im getting ****ing diabetes from these OTPs, send help


----------



## Shirohibiki

only posting the pic of jon and bridges cause **** uploading the rest separately im lazy


Spoiler: hot chocolate


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: the teenyboppers are too strong










gentle weeping
i love this stupid teenager au and idc how similar this is to the other pic fite me


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: DANCE IT UP










DOUBLE DATES R AWESOME


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: DANCE IT UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOUBLE DATES R AWESOME



DEAR GOD *_* That is purely adorable<3 Also have to comment on the animal one ugh soooooooooooooo friggin' cute 8'D


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> DEAR GOD *_* That is purely adorable<3 Also have to comment on the animal one ugh soooooooooooooo friggin' cute 8'D



wehs tysm bb <3333 i really appreciate the compliments ;v; !!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> wehs tysm bb <3333 i really appreciate the compliments ;v; !!!



You're absolutely welcome and so deserving TT_TT I often come here just to ogle your sexy OTPs/Art haha no freaking joke<3


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're absolutely welcome and so deserving TT_TT I often come here just to ogle your sexy OTPs/Art haha no freaking joke<3



OMG SHHHHH u makin me blush ;//m//; thats so sweet of you screams,,,,,,, dw i ogle them too LOL

BUT THANK YOU YOU ARE A DOLL <33333333


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: grooming the bae











my otps are too powerful, i cant deal w this


----------



## aleshapie

TYSM for streaming! I need to catch a full stream next time!


----------



## Shirohibiki

aleshapie said:


> TYSM for streaming! I need to catch a full stream next time!



thank YOU for coming ;v; smooches <3333 ill def make it earlier next time -- tonight i wasnt planning on drawing until i got that idea lol. but yeah, ty again~


----------



## Shirohibiki

http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/116018360527/for-peeps-at-tbt-everyone-look-at-my-****ty-art i dont feel like posting this **** if i drew for you i drew for you here it is


Spoiler: THE CLASSIC ICHITURBS


----------



## Sanaki

HNNG i cant express how much i love that drawing


----------



## Astro0

how??? do i steal ur art powers??? please tell me i need them urgently you're too TALENTED


----------



## Shirohibiki

-pets both of ur faces- shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

ASTRO NON I AM NOT TOO TALENTED U ARE, JEEZ


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: i got worse at drawing horses










its draw a centaur day


----------



## tamagotchi

its look at shiro's cute ass art day


----------



## Shirohibiki

flower child said:


> its look at shiro's cute ass art day



noooooNN//// -covers face and bats at- omg you spoil me shhh TvT <3333


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: Brokenhearted













Spoiler: jon doesnt know how to work technology


----------



## Shirohibiki

i forgot to post these for like 2 goddamn days what happened


Spoiler: zoo trip!








with jon and eddie lookin @ dat ass





Spoiler: keyhole sweater













Spoiler: jon tie ur dang shoes


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Loving the centaur so beautiful, Shiro<3 And that keyhole sweater piece is too damn hawt : O As always they all look snazzy and sexy ; )


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Loving the centaur so beautiful, Shiro<3 And that keyhole sweater piece is too damn hawt : O As always they all look snazzy and sexy ; )



ahhh thank you so much!! ;v; youre too sweet mwah <33333


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhh thank you so much!! ;v; youre too sweet mwah <33333



Non-non just deserving praise : D You are absolutely welcome<3


----------



## Zane

"BABE NO ITS PART OF THE AESTHETIC" lmao thats gr8
love your stuff like always!! 8) i think i read in ur other thread that you got artblock so gl i hope u kick its ass soon, i keep getting one at irregular intervels its dumb


----------



## Shirohibiki

Zane said:


> "BABE NO ITS PART OF THE AESTHETIC" lmao thats gr8
> love your stuff like always!! 8) i think i read in ur other thread that you got artblock so gl i hope u kick its ass soon, i keep getting one at irregular intervels its dumb



OMFG im glad u think so hehe i make myself laugh cause im dumb but hey its good if others laugh too ;D
thank you so much ;0; !!! yeah its been rough and its annoying af ugh but hopefully i can recover soon. =A= thank you so much for your kind words bb <3333


----------



## Pharaoh

Hey person I've never seen before ever.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Pharaoh said:


> Hey person I've never seen before ever.



i love you dumbass <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: ichigoooo














Spoiler: gigi-bird in a cute dress


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: mahou shoujon













Spoiler: gigi relaxing










jon makes the best magical girl


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: teasing jon, nsfw-ish










she loves teasing him so damn much


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: oh no the sads













Spoiler: stupid doodles













Spoiler: michelle non










the comic w michelle is based off of this post
she did it on purpose tbh


----------



## The Crossing Troll

aaaaaaay

i like that drawing


----------



## Shirohibiki

The Crossing Troll said:


> aaaaaaay
> 
> i like that drawing



ahhhh thank you so much hehe ;v; <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> -snip-



UGH how did I miss these pieces : O Absolutely feelin' that first one TT_TT So much emotion in it, and gah because I love those expressions you use<3


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> UGH how did I miss these pieces : O Absolutely feelin' that first one TT_TT So much emotion in it, and gah because I love those expressions you use<3



oh thank you omg/// i really appreciate your comment ;v; <3333


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> oh thank you omg/// i really appreciate your comment ;v; <3333



You're welcome<3 Ugh but really I adore the expressions you use they're either beautifully heartbreaking or super sexy 8'D I shall compliment you to death as well huhu ;D


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're welcome<3 Ugh but really I adore the expressions you use they're either beautifully heartbreaking or super sexy 8'D I shall compliment you to death as well huhu ;D



idk i hate how i do expressions but im really glad you like it ;v; youre super sweet, smooches <333


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> idk i hate how i do expressions but im really glad you like it ;v; youre super sweet, smooches <333



Nawwws but I am so seriously in love with them<3<3 For reals so sexy no matter what expression!!!! And ugh you're so welcome, Shiro<3 *hugs ^^*


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: stylin'










i was told to draw this

not like ill be able to post the other pics when theyre finished anyway cause its all hardcore porn lmao...rip
so here u go, a sfw doodle


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: style practice











/mopes around
changing styles is hard.
also i havent had time to finish that porn from like a damn month ago because of my stupid school schedule uGH screams


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: style practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /mopes around
> changing styles is hard.
> also i havent had time to finish that porn from like a damn month ago because of my stupid school schedule uGH screams



omGGG this is SO beautiful i can't handle it!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> omGGG this is SO beautiful i can't handle it!!



SHHHHHH NO ITS A RLY BAD DOODLE aaaaaaaaa////
thank you so much though sobs//// ur rad <333333


----------



## Shirohibiki

>gallery moved to museum shop

what

i mean sure im open for rlc but uh?? im so confused lol


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: naked cuddles, mildly nsfw











doing the 30 day NSFW challenge so most of it wont get posted here lmao. but have some bridgette and jonathan spooning
i still have like 4 WIPs and a commission i need to do and i will not be able to finish this challenge in 30 days i can tell you that right now lmao screams


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: naked kisses, mildly nsfw











day 2, eddie n gigi smoochin
i finished those like month-old smut pics too but i cant post those here i guess lmao


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: too many birds











dont let bridgette and jon hoard birds, this is what happens


----------



## ssvv227

is there a reason they like birds a lot?? @@ don't they poop everywhere??


----------



## Shirohibiki

ssvv227 said:


> is there a reason they like birds a lot?? @@ don't they poop everywhere??



bridgette doesnt mind the mess, she cares more about the animals than the mess <: she just loves animals in general, and jon has an affinity for birds in sort of like... a twisted way from his childhood -- birds used to scare him, and now he uses them to scare others. (or tries anyway) he came to love them in general so long as they dont swarm him. but yeah theyre just animal/bird lovers hehe. PLUS THEYRE ADORABLE HOW CAN U NOT


----------



## Shirohibiki

i drew some decent porn and im upset i cant post it


Spoiler: friends OC










i drew a lot more than that tonight but thats all i feel like posting lmfao, my tumblr has more of what i drew under my art tag


----------



## Amissapanda

Awww cute! I really like how expressive the eyes are!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> Awww cute! I really like how expressive the eyes are!



ahhh thank you~ <3 i tried 2 make them as moe as possible


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

If only people saw the beauty that is SPLASH Free! xDDD


----------



## Shirohibiki

FruitsChinpoG said:


> If only people saw the beauty that is SPLASH Free! xDDD



gOD that ****ing picture its fantastic


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: my shaman, nudity













Spoiler: friends fursona










i was unable to really even start the beach party picture andddddd didnt bother even looking at that unfinished smut i have XD;;; rip... ill draw more tomorrow hopefully =A=


----------



## Shirohibiki

kill me, this took ~6 hours in one sitting running on very little sleep


Spoiler: beach party, for tbt contest


----------



## Keitara

Shirohibiki said:


> kill me, this took ~6 hours in one sitting running on very little sleep
> 
> 
> Spoiler: beach party, for tbt contest



but it was totally worth it! ; v ;
looks awesome! Bridgette is hawt!XD


----------



## Shirohibiki

Keitara said:


> but it was totally worth it! ; v ;
> looks awesome! Bridgette is hawt!XD



ahhhh thank you so much!!! i really appreciate this ;;;;vvv;;;; and yes she is, thank u <3


----------



## mob

nice job shiro!!! :^)


----------



## Shirohibiki

siq said:


> nice job shiro!!! :^)



thank you so so much TvT!!!!


----------



## Amissapanda

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: my shaman, nudity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: friends fursona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was unable to really even start the beach party picture andddddd didnt bother even looking at that unfinished smut i have XD;;; rip... ill draw more tomorrow hopefully =A=



These are great! I especially like how you draw anthros/demi-humans. Very expressive and cute. : )


----------



## Shirohibiki

Amissapanda said:


> These are great! I especially like how you draw anthros/demi-humans. Very expressive and cute. : )



ah thank you!!! i really appreciate it <3333


----------



## TinyCentaur

I really like how you draw canids! You have a very cute art style. c: I'll be sure to keep an eye on your art!


----------



## Shirohibiki

TinyCentaur said:


> I really like how you draw canids! You have a very cute art style. c: I'll be sure to keep an eye on your art!



wah thank you so much!!! i really appreciate the compliment ;v; speaking of art heres a page of ichigo doodles lmao


Spoiler: this is what happens when WIR music comes on


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: pokemanz, OCs













Spoiler: TIDDY, nsfw??










oh MAN there is way too much delicious man tiddy to go around
its not really nsfw its a tiny doodle but w/e markin it anyway because _hot man ****_


----------



## Aesthetic

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: pokemanz, OCs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TIDDY, nsfw??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh MAN there is way too much delicious man tiddy to go around
> its not really nsfw its a tiny doodle but w/e markin it anyway because _hot man ****_



yes. man tiddies. i am here for this


----------



## mob

dam look at those bobbies


----------



## Shirohibiki

Aesthetic said:


> yes. man tiddies. i am here for this





siq said:


> dam look at those bobbies



_all tiddies all the time_

glad 2 see fellow tiddy appreciators B)


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: illegally cute











really, who gives them the Right to be so cute
saw a tumblr post about neck kisses so i doodled it


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: pinup, semi-nsfw










whoop forgot to post this


----------



## Shirohibiki

whoops its almost been a month since ive drawn anything. kill me lol


Spoiler: idk










i really need to practice drawing crying tbh


----------



## boujee

omg no
poor baby


----------



## Shirohibiki

Gamzee said:


> omg no
> poor baby



at least shes cute even if shes crying? umu


----------



## himeki

Shirohibiki said:


> whoops its almost been a month since ive drawn anything. kill me lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: idk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really need to practice drawing crying tbh


why is she crying???


----------



## Shirohibiki

MayorEvvie said:


> why is she crying???



haha, i wasnt feeling well so i took it out on poor little bridgette. thats kind of mean of me though :') (and i also need to practice it, tears are really hard for me to draw properly for some reason)


----------



## himeki

*coughs*i just draw blobs on 20% opacity layers haha are they meant to look like tears?*cough*

but your tears look like tears? u don't suck


----------



## Shirohibiki

MayorEvvie said:


> *coughs*i just draw blobs on 20% opacity layers haha are they meant to look like tears?*cough*
> 
> but your tears look like tears? u don't suck



YEAH I JUST... im not so good with liquids in general and i really need to learn flow better. lowering opacity might be a good idea though, didnt think about that. 0:

BUT THANK YOU BB i tried to do more exaggerated this time, cartoonyish, since i usually do more realistic. i think i like this better but AUGH. we shall see.


----------



## himeki

Shirohibiki said:


> YEAH I JUST... im not so good with liquids in general and i really need to learn flow better. lowering opacity might be a good idea though, didnt think about that. 0:
> 
> BUT THANK YOU BB i tried to do more exaggerated this time, cartoonyish, since i usually do more realistic. i think i like this better but AUGH. we shall see.


but on other words she is crying A LOT
wtf did you do to her


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

As usual these are all fab, but I definitely love that crying one <3 I mean that is also so me when I cry 8'D But I really love how it came out it looks fantastic : D I honestly enjoy all your styles huehue^__^ (especially the NSFW xD)


----------



## Shirohibiki

MayorEvvie said:


> but on other words she is crying A LOT
> wtf did you do to her



I KNOW, MY POOR BABY........... dont worry ill make sure to coddle her swiftly. I ALWAYS FEEL BAD MAKING HER THE SUBJECT OF MY VENT ART LMAO



Kairi-Kitten said:


> As usual these are all fab, but I definitely love that crying one <3 I mean that is also so me when I cry 8'D But I really love how it came out it looks fantastic : D I honestly enjoy all your styles huehue^__^ (especially the NSFW xD)



AHH THANK YOU ;v; and lmao, same, omfg. im a big bawler. it was meant to be a doodle and i mean it still is, but it came out better than expected, so thank you very much <3333 
(i know, i need to do more of that ):< i have so much unfinished crap augh)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> I KNOW, MY POOR BABY........... dont worry ill make sure to coddle her swiftly. I ALWAYS FEEL BAD MAKING HER THE SUBJECT OF MY VENT ART LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> AHH THANK YOU ;v; and lmao, same, omfg. im a big bawler. it was meant to be a doodle and i mean it still is, but it came out better than expected, so thank you very much <3333
> (i know, i need to do more of that ):< i have so much unfinished crap augh)



You're super welcome : ) But OMFG haha yeah I mean I just don't freaking hold back so I was like "Yup wow that's me xD!" I love it to pieces so really really lovely work, Nikki<3 Hope to see more and rip I need to comment more haha since I finally got into TBT again might as well ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're super welcome : ) But OMFG haha yeah I mean I just don't freaking hold back so I was like "Yup wow that's me xD!" I love it to pieces so really really lovely work, Nikki<3 Hope to see more and rip I need to comment more haha since I finally got into TBT again might as well ^^



you spoil me far too much <3333 ill try my best to draw more ;; i really need to, considering ive only drawn a couple of things the last couple months... bleh. BUT THANK YOU I LOVE YOU <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> you spoil me far too much <3333 ill try my best to draw more ;; i really need to, considering ive only drawn a couple of things the last couple months... bleh. BUT THANK YOU I LOVE YOU <3



Nununu >__< You deserve praise and so much of it <3 But do what you can huhu xD I know so many people are busy af : ) LOVE YA TOO, you are seriously such a sweetheart ;D And hope to try and comment here more regardless always love your style^^


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: blood/gore warning








bridgette im so sorry howd you end up in that mess and also drawn exactly the same as that recent pic you deserve better than this
good for october i guess


----------



## derezzed

Love your latest sketches, Shirohibiki!
I feel like blood/gore would be difficult to draw but you pulled it off really well! c:
I'll definitely be lurking around from now on... ahaha

Also omg who put "dan nicky your bobbies" in the tags lmao I'm dying over here


----------



## Shirohibiki

derezzed said:


> Love your latest sketches, Shirohibiki!
> I feel like blood/gore would be difficult to draw but you pulled it off really well! c:
> I'll definitely be lurking around from now on... ahaha
> 
> Also omg who put "dan nicky your bobbies" in the tags lmao I'm dying over here



ahhhh omg thank you so much!!! i really, really appreciate it!! 
gore is actually really hard for me to draw so thats why everything looks the same lmao, but thank you ;__;
gosh you flatter me, im honored ;;;;;

(ALSO I HAVE A FEELING THAT WAS SIQ OR SOMETHING, BUT HEY MAYBE I SHOULDA PUT IT MYSELF BC THERE ARE A LOT OF NICE TIDDIES ROUND THIS PLACE)


----------



## Shirohibiki

ive descended into gay hamster hell, leave me to my sins


Spoiler: it begins














Spoiler: illegal cuteness










i just love hamtaro okay


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> ive descended into gay hamster hell, leave me to my sins
> 
> 
> Spoiler: it begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: illegal cuteness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just love hamtaro okay



What a buncha cuties *__* <3 I love these hamsters so much : O


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> What a buncha cuties *__* <3 I love these hamsters so much : O



fdsfsdg thank you ive loved hamtaro since i was young and i jsut. i cant stop myself apparently, i have no self-control lmfao


----------



## Zane

you had me at gay hamster hell (i love Hamtaro too I watched that all the time back in the day omg) and frck those are adorable. Love the lil hamster glasses


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: that time of year again










didnt do the halloween pic yet, ill get to it. in the meantime, gigi and the boys are reaching Dangerous and Illegal levels of cuteness. it must be stopped




Zane said:


> you had me at gay hamster hell (i love Hamtaro too I watched that all the time back in the day omg) and frck those are adorable. Love the lil hamster glasses



OMG TYSM, YEAH I JUST RLY LOVE HAMTARO UGH. <33333 ty bbbb~~


----------



## derezzed

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: that time of year again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt do the halloween pic yet, ill get to it. in the meantime, gigi and the boys are reaching Dangerous and Illegal levels of cuteness. it must be stopped



nhdfhhgh that reminded me of how GOOD YOU ARE AT THIS WHOLE DRAWING THING. like wtf? How does someone even go from drawing hamsters to this, lmao. Your stuff just always gets better and better. must be witchcraft or something

But y'know, seriously speaking, the latest updates look great! As usual, really. 
Can't wait for that Halloween pic


----------



## Shirohibiki

derezzed said:


> nhdfhhgh that reminded me of how GOOD YOU ARE AT THIS WHOLE DRAWING THING. like wtf? How does someone even go from drawing hamsters to this, lmao. Your stuff just always gets better and better. must be witchcraft or something
> 
> But y'know, seriously speaking, the latest updates look great! As usual, really.
> Can't wait for that Halloween pic



WTF!!! HOW DARE YOU SAY THAT TO ME IM NOT GOOD
im cryin youre too nice to me,,, im so flattered ;/////; LIKE IDK WHAT TO EVEN SAY IM BLUSH, THANK YOU,,,,

and yeahi hope i can...do that this weekend... sigh. heres to hoping :')


----------



## ssvv227

Shirohibiki said:


> ive descended into gay hamster hell, leave me to my sins
> 
> 
> Spoiler: it begins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: illegal cuteness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just love hamtaro okay



i love hamtaro too lol i used to watch the tv series and argue with my sister as to who is cuter. and no this is not sinful...in the very least they are sfw


----------



## Shirohibiki

ssvv227 said:


> i love hamtaro too lol i used to watch the tv series and argue with my sister as to who is cuter. and no this is not sinful...in the very least they are sfw



LAUGHS OMFG
next think u know ill be drawing hamtaro porn
eh nah 4 real tho id prolly rather just draw regular porn. not sure the hamsters entirely do it for me


----------



## himeki

Shirohibiki said:


> next think u know ill be drawing hamtaro porn


oh god please no do not ruin everyones pasts lmao


----------



## Shirohibiki

MayorEvvie said:


> oh god please no do not ruin everyones pasts lmao



you act as if it doesnt already exist  i can assure you theres worse

---


Spoiler: gigi is breaking the fourth wall a little too much, nsfw-ish










http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/132723576747/lithefider-more-good-cop-bad-cop-merchandise-i
it was so goddamn funny to me i had to draw it



Spoiler: the boring one










last night was a crappy art night. oh well.


----------



## ssvv227

*whispers* shiro you need to stream more. oli and i were just talking about you <3


----------



## zeoli

ssvv227 said:


> *whispers* shiro you need to stream more. oli and i were just talking about you <3



Heck yeah!!!
Do the stream >B)


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: merry christmas









all gigi wants for christmas is her boys~


oh look i cant do anatomy without heavy references. kms
i actually drew something but it didnt turn out so great lmao
ill finish that halloween picture, um, eventually. (inb4 next halloween omfg)


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: santa hat









_"*A Christmas Poem*

For someone like a Jonathan Crane,
Celebrating Christmas was always a pain.
It wasn’t dark, or brooding, or scary at all,
The only fun to be had was if Santa would fall!

But his girlfriend seemed to love it so,
She was the perfect gift, topped with a bow.
And so he finally concluded that,
He could suffer and wear a Santa hat.

Merry Christmas Bridgette. <3"_


drawn from a poem sent to me by pharaoh <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

wow oops i entirely forgot to post this stuff here. featuring my new oc isabella


Spoiler: isabella riva













Spoiler: homecoming dress













Spoiler: trainwreck









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0MBhZnnEfE

i really love ruby gloom. i’ve always loved this song, too. it’s very sweet-sounding to me, though the lyrics are melancholy – it was intended to comfort misery, and so i see it as a comforting song. isabella decides to sing it to her sad boyfie

also isabella will ****ing fight you over spongebob/other nickelodeon shows. talk **** get hit bro


----------



## Pharaoh

I just wanted to stop by and give the official Isabella unveiling my...blessing. B)


----------



## Shirohibiki

Pharaoh said:


> I just wanted to stop by and give the official Isabella unveiling my...blessing. B)



go away


----------



## Pharaoh

No, I think I'll stay a while. Aha..._AH-HA HA HA! AH HA HA! *AH HA HA!*_


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: do you have an appointment?










isabella is my new dress-up doll next to gigi. i love putting my girls in all sorts of outfits


----------



## Hyoshido

Huh, I posted in here earlier but your post showing your latest NSFW art was removed along with my reply??


----------



## jiny

Hyogo said:


> Huh, I posted in here earlier but your post showing your latest NSFW art was removed along with my reply??



Probably because of the art.. NSFW art usually isn't allowed on TBT.


----------



## Hyoshido

aixoo said:


> Probably because of the art.. NSFW art usually isn't allowed on TBT.


It was spoilered with a warning saying it's NSFW, that's allowed.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Hyogo said:


> Huh, I posted in here earlier but your post showing your latest NSFW art was removed along with my reply??



too bad i was asleep, i would've liked to see said reply -_-



aixoo said:


> Probably because of the art.. NSFW art usually isn't allowed on TBT.





Hyogo said:


> It was spoilered with a warning saying it's NSFW, that's allowed.



hyogo is correct, and what i have been told in the past. im guessing someone reported me. i have posted a ton of things, never outright hardcore stuff, and its always been fine. i love it when rules randomly change/people are told one thing by one person and another thing by someone else


----------



## Hyoshido

Shirohibiki said:


> too bad i was asleep, i would've liked to see said reply -_-


I said your booby game is too f'ing strong \o/


----------



## Shirohibiki

Hyogo said:


> I said your booby game is too f'ing strong \o/



thank you very much my dear, i appreciate it <3333 its a shame because i actually liked that one rofl oh well, its still on my other art sites


----------



## Shirohibiki

wow it's been a year since i've posted here that's a little awkward. UM HI i was just dropping by to check on things and figured i might as well toss up some art i've done recently lmao. i haven't had time to draw much since i got a new job, but yeah

lately i've been super into spongebob, and i've developed a human AU for it. that's most of what i draw these days haha (also because i suck at drawing their real forms). the original designs aren't by me -- info and credit for everything is *here* (though i'm sure literally _No One_ cares rofl). and yes i'm a weirdo i know, you don't have to tell me twice



Spoiler: spongebob's ref, technically like 4 months old but shhh it's still recent














Spoiler: Me Boyo in a cute outfit, also oldish













Spoiler: spongebob being excited over something he's seeing through a shop's window, from a fic i wrote













Spoiler: spongebob attempts to seduce squidward and it's working, and yes this is my top OTP













Spoiler: He Cry













Spoiler: rough ref for sandy cheeks













Spoiler: patrick star













Spoiler: eugene krabs













Spoiler: sheldon plankton











sorry there's a lot lol. i currently have like 300 WIPs that i haven't been able to get to, and will hopefully finish soon. :/ this has been a dumb art dump by nikki, who loves you all and is sorry for not coming around that much!!


----------



## Astarte

These are really good


----------



## sej

Shirohibiki said:


> wow it's been a year since i've posted here that's a little awkward. UM HI i was just dropping by to check on things and figured i might as well toss up some art i've done recently lmao. i haven't had time to draw much since i got a new job, but yeah
> 
> lately i've been super into spongebob, and i've developed a human AU for it. that's most of what i draw these days haha (also because i suck at drawing their real forms). the original designs aren't by me -- info and credit for everything is *here* (though i'm sure literally _No One_ cares rofl). and yes i'm a weirdo i know, you don't have to tell me twice
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spongebob's ref, technically like 4 months old but shhh it's still recent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Me Boyo in a cute outfit, also oldish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spongebob being excited over something he's seeing through a shop's window, from a fic i wrote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spongebob attempts to seduce squidward and it's working, and yes this is my top OTP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: He Cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rough ref for sandy cheeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: patrick star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: eugene krabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sheldon plankton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry there's a lot lol. i currently have like 300 WIPs that i haven't been able to get to, and will hopefully finish soon. :/ this has been a dumb art dump by nikki, who loves you all and is sorry for not coming around that much!!



Omg shiro I love this!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astarte said:


> These are really good





Sej said:


> Omg shiro I love this!



AHHHHH THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH!!!! IT'S SO GOOD TO SEE Y'ALL AGAIN <33333 i really appreciate it ;v;


----------

